# Công ty môi trường Tâm Việt hài lòng với máy ép bùn băng tải của Rotec Việt Nam



## Rotec Việt Nam (16/11/21)

*Công ty môi trường Tâm Việt hài lòng với máy ép bùn băng tải của Rotec Việt Nam*​_Cùng với sự phát triển của ngành công nghiệp kéo theo nhiều vấn đề về môi trường nhất là ở các thành phố công nghiệp hoặc các khu công nghiệp trên cả nước. Nhiều công ty môi trường đã mở ra những vẫn không đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu hiện nay. Trước tình hình đó thì công ty môi trường Tâm Việt đã quyết định hợp tác với Rotec Việt Nam về việc lắp đặt __máy ép bùn băng tải__. Sau 1 thời gian hoạt động thì công ty đã rất hài lòng về sản phẩm. Xem thêm…….._






_Máy ép bùn băng tải Rotec Việt Nam_​_Để tìm hiểu thêm các thông tin về máy ép bùn, quý khách hàng có thể liên hệ trực tiếp qua hotline: 0971 506 268 để được tư vấn trực tiếp hoặc xem thêm các thông tin tại website: __https://rotec.com.vn/may-ep-bun-may-loc-bun/_

CÔNG TY TNHH ROTEC VIỆT NAM

Địa chỉ trụ sở chính: Phòng 311, B15, đơn nguyên B, đô thị mới Đại Kim, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội.
Chi nhánh miền Nam: Lô E17, KDC Valencia Riverside, 1000 Nguyễn Duy Trinh, TP Thủ Đức, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0971 506 268
Miền Bắc: 0971 506 268 - 0961 606 268
Miền Nam: 0866.476.268 – 0967.706.268
Website: https://rotec.com.vn/
Fanpage: Đăng nhập Facebook
Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9UngzC_qkoVwAQDORT2dtQ
Email: sales@rotec.com.vn


----------

